# Looking for RCBS .308 FL die set



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a set of Hornady dies for .308 and just really don't care for them so looking to see if anyone has a set of RCBS .308 dies they're looking to part with. All of my other dies are RCBS and I guess I just am used to them over the Hornady dies.


----------

